# 15th March - Kneesworth meet



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Time to sign up for the March meet  I know one person that's been looking forward to attend a Kneesworth meet for months :wink:

All welcome. If you have not been to a meeting before don't be nervous pop along and just ask for Norman and I'll do the introductions

We start arriving 7:15pm ish and are around till 10:30pm.

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, Dunsbridge Turnpike, Shepreth, Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6RA. Tel:01763 260414 (Its on the A10).

So please post whether you will be able to attend.

Norman

*Attendees:- *

NormStrm 
drive-itt
genocidalduck
jampott
moley - too busy working again  
Chip_iTT
clived
ChilliTT


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Can always count on me........But maybe you would get more people turn up if i wasnt there


----------



## drive-itt (Oct 14, 2005)

NormStrm said:


> Time to sign up for the March meet  I know one person that's been looking forward to attend a Kneesworth meet for months :wink:
> 
> All welcome. If you have not been to a meeting before don't be nervous pop along and just ask for Norman and I'll do the introductions
> 
> ...


 [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I will do my best


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

jampott said:


> I will do my best


Same here  The date's clear for me at the moment.

Moley


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Can always count on me........But maybe you would get more people turn up if i wasnt there


 :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Will do my best Norm, sorry about last one, but I ended up working right through the night (well til about 3am anyway) cos we were up against a deadline...


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott, moley - hope you can make it 

Chip_iTT - you are a workaholic  also just noticed your sig has ".. coming soon in 2005: lowering n chipping" did this happen ?

Norman


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

In the diary


----------



## ChilliTT (Apr 6, 2005)

It's in my Diary too


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

8) just remember to look at your diaries before the meet :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I dont need a diary 

Bump


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> I dont need a diary


Is there no end to your talents - Driving God and now a brain the size of a planet so no need for a diary 

C U next week 8)

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Reminder that it's this Wednesday :wink:


----------



## drive-itt (Oct 14, 2005)

hi Norm..

just got up to go to AMD!!! 

hope to see you all tomorrow night.. keep your mobile on coz i'm sure to get lost!! :?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Sorry Norman, but I'm going to cry off again - workload will mean I won't get away from work until after 19:00 tomorrow 

Hope the rest of you have a good'un.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

drive-itt said:


> hi Norm..
> 
> just got up to go to AMD!!!
> 
> hope to see you all tomorrow night.. keep your mobile on coz i'm sure to get lost!! :?


Did you have a seriously silly grin on the way back from AmD 8)

I will be travelling from Martlesham tomorrow but could meet you on the A14 if it would help, but it is really easy to find - honest 

For you A11 > A14/A11 > A11 > A505 > A10 then a few miles then the Cambridge Hotel is on the left.

Norman


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Don't think I'm going to make it tomorrow I'm afraid Norman - not even for a surprise visit :roll: Just got too much on at the moment


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Hi Norman

Im going Dog Training first ( Crufts Celebrations  ) and then I should be able to come over after if thats ok.

Won't have the TT though as I shall have Miesha with me, so be in the Dog wagon instead 8)

Sam XX


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

moley said:


> Sorry Norman, but I'm going to cry off again - workload will mean I won't get away from work until after 19:00 tomorrow
> 
> Hope the rest of you have a good'un.
> 
> ...


  ah well you'll have to try next month again :wink: Really didn't realise Jamie scared people off so effectively 

Norman

(Only kiddin Jamie)


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Don't think I'm going to make it tomorrow I'm afraid Norman - not even for a surprise visit :roll: Just got too much on at the moment


OK, thanks for letting us know.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

spilmah said:


> Hi Norman
> 
> Im going Dog Training first ( Crufts Celebrations  ) and then I should be able to come over after if thats ok.
> 
> ...


Hi Sam

Of course you will be welcome especially as I will be able to meet Miesha (I hope  )

C U tomorrow :-*


----------



## drive-itt (Oct 14, 2005)

NormStrm said:


> drive-itt said:
> 
> 
> > hi Norm..
> ...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm gonna miss this as well due to birthdays, other nights out , being on call etc etc. Just an accumulation of issues.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> I'm gonna miss this as well due to birthdays, other nights out , being on call etc etc. Just an accumulation of issues.


Understood, your such a busy bee :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

drive-itt said:


> Hi Norm.. sure meet you on A14. what sort of time and where? give me a call..
> Yes.. big grin... cost me another 250 extra.. tell you later..


I'll call you later to sort out a meeting point. Look forward to hearing about your AmD trip


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

The bad news: the TT's not going in for it's dashpod change today (part still out of stock) 

The good news: this means I can now come to the Kneesworth meet  

I'll be at Graveley from 6:45 in the usual place if anyone fancies the mini cruise 8)


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi Norman

I should be a [smiley=thumbsup.gif] will be there around 8, what time do we usually eat :roll: I might phone my order in 

Will be getting a new MAF today so will be looking forward to the drive 8)


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> spilmah said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Norman
> ...


We will see you a bit later then


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

markTT225 said:


> I'll be at Graveley from 6:45 in the usual place if anyone fancies the mini cruise 8)


See you outside the pub at 7pm then 

Anyone else?


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

clived said:


> markTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be at Graveley from 6:45 in the usual place if anyone fancies the mini cruise 8)
> ...


Cheers Clive, see you there [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Nigel (ChilliTT) usually joins us there too, though I'm not sure if he will this time :?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Woo Hooo Good meet everyone....Sorry if i bored anyone (Clive) for non stop talking about the RS4


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Another great meet Norman - Sorry about my indicision :roll: Glad I made it in the end - good to see everybody 

Think I'm going to have to stop talking about showing off my red ring in the car park - Demos gave me some very strange looks  :lol: :lol:

Clive - I think there's a young 205 driver in Cambridgeshire who had absolutely no idea what an RS4 was ......until last night :lol: :lol: I'm sure he thought he was going to overtake you after the roundabout. :lol: As I came up to pass him :wink: I suddenly heard this monstrous howling.....it took me a second or two to work out what it was, then I saw the back end of your car sink towards the road as the screaming got louder and your Noggy monster just took off in front of me  I'd have loved to have been in his car when he realised that it was no ordinary family estate in front of him :twisted: :lol:

Thanks Mark for the company on the way home 

See you all soon.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks to all for another great meet 

Paul - Nice ring mate :wink: :lol: :lol: 
Was - Nice stadium floodlights you got there 

See most of you at the Bucks meet next week, failing that see you on the 12th for the next Kneesworth meet. Hopefully it will be warmer!


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Sorry guys that i couldn't make this... car was still in the garage having exhaust sensor repaired... it'll be back on the road tomorrow at no expense to me


----------



## drive-itt (Oct 14, 2005)

Nice one Norm... excellent food. Great Company.. Crap weather.. cant hold you for that.. roll on summer.

Got lost on the way home.. 

ended up in the middle of Cambridge. got into theM11 and didn't know which way to go north or south... I dont get out much!! 

had an odd dream last night.. something to do with steak, angel eyes and Â£355.00 car mats.. all very odd... you would think i had eaten duck with cheese..  sorry clive!!!

thanks again.. good to meet the authors of all these threads i keep reading

until the next time...


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

drive-itt said:


> Nice one Norm... excellent food. Great Company.. Crap weather.. cant hold you for that.. roll on summer.
> 
> Got lost on the way home..
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: I you say my posts are funny :lol:

Good to meet you fella [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## drive-itt (Oct 14, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> drive-itt said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one Norm... excellent food. Great Company.. Crap weather.. cant hold you for that.. roll on summer.
> ...


you too mate..

just had four southern comforts with red bull.. just to write that.. your'e a natural :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Good to hear you all enjoyed the meet.

Irving - hope the car is sorted by now, still annoying they broke the wires initially but at least they are sorting it.

Adie - :? sorry to hear you got lost - should have gone back the way we came, ah well no journey in the TT is a waste 

Jamie - so how come I missed all the talk of an RS4   

Norman


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NormStrm said:


> Good to hear you all enjoyed the meet.
> 
> Irving - hope the car is sorted by now, still annoying they broke the wires initially but at least they are sorting it.
> 
> ...


  You mean i didnt go on about it all night. Or are your ears just immune to my drone  Found out today im getting one in November  Abit long to wait in some respects. But thats when i wanted it in the first place and at least now it isnt up in the air and i know what im getting.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > Good to hear you all enjoyed the meet.
> ...


 :lol: really chuffed that you are so happy - so will that be ready for the Mallory Park track day ?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NormStrm said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > NormStrm said:
> ...


I dont know ETA is November so it could be anytime. So either Itll be the last time out in the QS or first time out for the RS4. However if thats the case i will be taking it easy. Esp if it isnt run in.


----------

